# صناعة الصابون السائل من الالف الى الياء وفقاً للمواصفات الصحية العالمية



## محمود+ (19 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة والاخوات الكرام رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير

ارجو من حضرتكم مساعدتي مع الشرح المفصل واكون ممتناً اذا كان ذلك معزز بالصور والايضاحات لكيفيه انشاء مصنع صغير (سعة 500 لتر يومياً) لصناعة صابون غسل الايادي وفق الموصفات العالمية.
حيث لي الرغبه الشديده لانشاء مثل هذا المصنع لكن تنقصني الخبرة والدرايه الكافية بهذا المجال ولا يوجد معمل قريب استطيع ان اكون فكرة على الموضوع. فأرجو منكم شرح وتوضيح ذلك من الالف الى الياء لان اطلعت على العديد من اسهامات الاخوة والاخوات لكن احتاج منكم كيفية توزيع وحجم وتركيب وحدات الانتاج من خزانات وانابيب ...الخ.

شكراً لمروركم ومساعدتكم..وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (19 أغسطس 2011)

يارب حد يفيدك


----------



## خالد الانصارى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت بالصور


----------



## حلويس (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع مهم
اتمنى المشاركة من الاعضاء


----------



## ief_gha (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا لاحظت أن مهدسي الكيمياء يعتبرون الخلطات أسرار لايمكن البوح بها ونسوا قول الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم(خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه)


----------



## gmal_basha (1 نوفمبر 2011)

منتدى جميل فعلا


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------

